#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  品種大調查!!

## Garnett

對新進人員的我來說，搞不清楚各位的品種是個悲劇的事情，如果有路過，請記得留言並說明吧XD

範例：
種族：蛇族
名稱：青竹絲
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：無

_太過強人所難就算了QAQ_

----------


## 卡斯特

種族:狼，天火族
名稱:森林狼
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸:狼族很多，天火族沒有

----------


## 斯冰菊

種族：狼族
名稱：北極狼
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：阿獥，如果是狼的話多到數不清！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

GARNETT：其實你如果對於狼版中的各獸族比例分佈有興趣，可以看這篇！！！ http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/39...9C%80%E5%A4%9A
也請你順便投票吧！！！目前結果顯示狼族最多，龍族第二多。

----------


## 狼の寂

種族：狼族
名稱：幻獸 - 狼種
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸： 似乎是有吧,畢竟狼族的數量是真的非常多啊  OWO

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

種族：貓族
名稱：虛無界.貓神
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：不知道......,應該沒有.

----------


## 艾力斯

種族：狐
名稱：艾力斯
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：完全沒有

----------


## 伽羅

種族：狐
名稱：伽羅
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：樓上就是.....
P.S.樓上回覆真傷我心TAT...

----------


## 艾力斯

樓上抱歉QAQ 我很少看到這裡有狐族的存在  TAT(大概是都是呆在聊天室的關係

----------


## 黑倫

種族:虎族
名稱:白銀 虎
目前發現幾個不過很少出現
毛色不同

----------


## S.D痕天

種族:龍族
名稱:天龍
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：目前還沒發現OwO

----------


## Garnett

大家都有好多相同種族QAQ
我都沒有QAQ
那我該復興蛇族嗎??(((囧

----------


## 萊洛克

種族:狼族
名稱:森林灰狼
等看看有沒有同類跟我一樣是灰狼=w=!

----------


## Schak

種族:狼族
名稱:天狼
好像只有小夏一隻天狼  O口O//!?

----------


## 奇比斯克

種族:龍族
名稱:奇比斯克
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：這邊好像沒有發現有光術系的光明之龍耶OWO?

----------


## Garnett

我果然是被拋棄的種族阿QAQ
還是說啥族啥的根本是沒在這裡混??
奇帶蛇族的人出聲(((飄

----------


## 傲斯頓

種族:鱷族(?)
名稱:嗯…不確定是哪種鱷魚(?
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸:目前為止沒有

我也沒發現和自己一樣是鱷魚的獸啊QQ
把範圍擴大成爬蟲類還是變溫動物可以嗎www(被踹飛

----------


## 川崎大龍

種族:龍族 (闇龍/魔龍)
名稱:川崎 大龍
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：有遇到很多龍族，可是好像還沒遇到闇龍族.
owo

----------


## fwiflof

我是阿五XDD
種族不少，應該說開心當什麼就當什麼了百變怪
主要用的就是狼、龍、貓？合起來是喵龍狼或豹龍狼<<後面那個才是認真的
至於種族有沒有重複啊，這裡狼當然是不少，貓也不算少，龍還可以，喵狼有，奇美拉幾乎沒有，應該是沒有吧XDD

----------


## 極風

種族：狼族
名稱：北極光狼
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：相同種族目前還沒遇到，但是接近的種族似乎不少  (?

----------


## 風歿

種族:狼
名稱:蒼風白狼  廣義來說應該是白狼系列的
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸:看來好像不少

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

要撞種族應該很難...畢竟又不是被規範的範圍內選擇

大家都能自由發揮

我自己設定:能飛,能用物理方式噴火,無魔法的自然龍 (?)

應該是不可能會撞到的, 雖然我也想過要改設定 , 而且是完全大改, 連種族都改掉  , 不過重新編輯資料太麻煩了 , 就維持原樣 =w= 


以種族來說, 龍族 , 當然是撞到一堆啦 , 不過我所知道的每條龍都會玩魔法...

----------


## tobyhokh

種族:狼族
名稱:托比 (灰狼)
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：剛發現萊洛克和我一樣~ >w<

----------


## 狗熊

種族：熊族
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：自己已來一陣子了(快滿二年),還沒有發現跟自己同種的獸 :wuffer_grin: .

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  狗熊：

      據本狼所知，狼版至少有四頭熊。除了狗熊之外，還有已經許久未活動的北極熊、BGS以及今年加入的新獸──北極熊努特。

                                                                                      北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                                                    102/12/10    15:38

----------


## ღ°ⒹⒿCreeper✿˚狼の哥♥

種族:狼族
名稱:夜狼
好像有人跟我一樣捏
ㄏㄏ
 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 萊洛克

樓上狼哥，你是不是盜用我的頭像。
還大喇喇把一些字蓋掉!!
好不好意思嘛??




> *已經先行處理並警告
> By 雪麒*

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  萊洛克：

      其實本狼昨天晚上來看更新時就發現了，本狼就覺得奇怪為什麼這匹新狼的頭像和你的一模一樣？還用藍色蓋住字？後來本狼去肉球蓋印處查詢，發現他也沒有報到。

      其實本狼昨天就應該舉報他的。 :wuffer_bawl: 

                                                                               北極凍狼   斯冰菊   深表遺憾

                                                                                            102/12/11    12:51

----------


## 夜落白櫻

種族：狼
名稱：夜狼族(白狼分支)
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：...................................................................有吧 :wuffer_thpt: 
不過似乎有獸檢舉他.....................(眼神飄

----------


## Norya.Polaris

種族：花豹(外星機械豹??
名稱：Norya.Polaris
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：目前有發現兩隻豹族的喔!OWO但和自己類似性質的沒有QAQ(<--有可能嗎?!

話說盜用小洛頭像的那位會不會太過份了????? :jcdragon-bite:

----------


## Garnett

沒關西，被檢舉事因為圖案嗎??還是其他原因??((八卦

----------


## Norya.Polaris

因為是盜用OAO
詳情:http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/46008

----------


## 亞斯特德

種族：龍族
名稱：流明龍獸

目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸:目前還沒有發現

----------


## 卡斯特

最近仔細研究自己的種族
發現一件事
我應該不是狼!!
所以稍微的改一些(?

種族:有狼的血統，所以可歸納為狼族(?
名稱:幻天獸
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸:沒有

因為沒有爪子會伸縮的狼吧?

----------


## 寂影

種族：幻狼  (喜歡把自己跟周遭融合然後睡覺的狼 (!?)
名稱：殘月寂影
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：還沒有說w

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  寂影：

      本狼是不知道狼版有沒有狼和你一樣品種都是幻狼，但是狼版中真的有一匹狼就叫做幻狼唷！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 他加入狼版有三年半的時間，最常出沒的地點是聊天室。歡迎寂影和他交朋友！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

      【幻狼個狼部落格】：http://wolfbbs.net/blog.php/3505

                                                                       北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯祝新年快樂

                                                                                     103年元月2日    10:43

*！！！HAPPY NEW YEAR 2014！！！*

----------


## 玲優滅龍

種族:龍~
名稱:霜龍(不過我吹出來的不是冰是水)
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：種族有很多.....但名稱相同的還沒遇過

----------


## 奔奔

種族：虎
名稱：西伯利亞虎
目前有發現是和自己同名稱(種族)的獸：有找到幾個，只是不太確定他們是不是西伯利亞虎

----------

